
PC premiered 40 years ago to awed crowd - gibsonf1
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?file=/c/a/2008/12/08/MN1714IRRA.DTL
======
cpr
Yes, and people seem to get stuck on the hardware, and gloss over the most
amazing part of the demo: the NLS Augment software. Even though the web came
along, there are very few pieces of collaborative editing software today that
could be considered to rival Augment.

I remember using Augment, telnetting into to SRI on a glass TTY in 1973, which
was pretty painful, but still pretty inspiring.

